# Markus Ruhl Update



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.markus-ruhl.com/video/ruhl-xmas-en05.wmv


----------



## musclepump (Dec 26, 2005)

His English has improved tremendously from the last time I heard him years ago.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2005)

hope he comes back strong!  he is one of my favorites.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 26, 2005)

he seems like a great person....but he is pretty young....but looks so damn old.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> but he is pretty young....but looks so damn old.


 
drugs and smoking?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> drugs and smoking?




lol..smoking..haha, that is my favorite part of the video.  I don't why he decided to include that.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 27, 2005)

At least he isn't trying to hide it. Unlike some pro's steroid use. "100% All Natural!"


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> http://www.markus-ruhl.com/video/ruhl-xmas-en05.wmv


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

I spoke with him a couple of weeks ago and he told me that he would do everything perfect this year, he will try to end top-3 and participate in everything from the battle for the Olympia dvd( he was never on there before) to all the expo/seminar shit.


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I spoke with him a couple of weeks ago and he told me that he would do everything perfect this year, he will try to end top-3 and participate in everything from the battle for the Olympia dvd( he was never on there before) to all the expo/seminar shit.


u spoke to him bullshit,,,,,,,u one of those guys on forums pretending there pro bbs lol


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> u spoke to him bullshit,,,,,,,u one of those guys on forums pretending there pro bbs lol


hahha you are one of those idiots that suck ASS!!!! 
very funny man, I really did talk to him, just check that shit man, next years Mr.Olympia(if you are still alive by then) you will see that shit.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I spoke with him a couple of weeks ago and he told me that he would do everything perfect this year, he will try to end top-3 and participate in everything from the battle for the Olympia dvd( he was never on there before) to all the expo/seminar shit.



it will never happen, not only is he WAAAY too blocky, but he does not fit into the "new rules" the IFBB is trying to implement in bodybuilding, i.e. no GH gut, shape and symmetry.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> he does not fit into the "new rules" the IFBB is trying to implement in bodybuilding, i.e. no GH gut, shape and symmetry.



And yet Ronnie and Jay go 1-2... again...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it will never happen, not only is he WAAAY too blocky, but he does not fit into the "new rules" the IFBB is trying to implement in bodybuilding, i.e. no GH gut, shape and symmetry.


Yeah I told him that also, but he knows that he has more fans then anyone in the competition(yes even Gunther)so if he come in shape, he will land just in the top6 or just out, but if a day comes where a lot of top guys are "off" he will end up in 3rd, I don't think he will ever hit 2nd or top because he is indeed way to blocky to represent the sport in a good way.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> And yet Ronnie and Jay go 1-2... again...



I think Gustavo should have been 2nd and Jay 3rd... who do you think should have placed in the top 3, Or did you even watch it?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> but he knows that he has more fans then anyone in the competition(yes even Gunther)



and that is going to help his placing?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> And yet Ronnie and Jay go 1-2... again...


Jay:enough good lines great size and symmetry.
Ronnie: the top dog and he makes the lines of the IFBB so I'll just say: great back, great arms, great shoulders , great quads, great hams.
Ab's and calves could(should) be better, chest is great but I think it should be a little thicker, don't get me wrong, in posses it looks great but in a relaxed stance it looks a little flat. but he has everything the rest doesn't have so his #1 place is well earned.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> and that is going to help his placing?


The fans pay the prize money, they can't place someone like Markus in 1 or 2 but if the fans whant it they can still get them in a high place, lets be honest here, why would markus beat anyone with great shape unless it's because the fans whant him there, same reason why Gunther got 6th in 2004.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think Gustavo should have been 2nd and Jay 3rd... who do you think should have placed in the top 3, Or did you even watch it?



There are two ways of looking at it. With the "old" criteria, the top five could/should have looked something like this (nearly the same):

1. Ronnie
2. Gustavo
3. Jay
4. Gunter
5. Victor

Under the "new" criteria, I saw it this way:

1. Gustavo
2. Ronnie
3. Gunter
4. Victor
5. Darrem

Yep, under the new criteria I don't even see Jay in the top five. And that's sad, because he used to be my favorite pro (I'm now more a fan of Mark Dugdale). I think Gunter came in tighter than Victor, who looked great but still not top-notch, IMO.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

What the fuck is Gustavo doing on the top spot?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> What the fuck is Gustavo doing on the top spot?



he looked great! and he did beat Ronnie in the challenge round!


----------



## musclepump (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep. Gustavo, under the "new criteria" looked much better than Jay and even slightly better than Ronnie. Streamlined waist, and as much a V-taper as someone that size can have.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Yep. Gustavo, under the "new criteria" looked much better than Jay and even slightly better than Ronnie. Streamlined waist, and as much a V-taper as someone that size can have.


Gustavo is way smaller then Ronnie and his gut is terrible, and Ronnie's gut looks better and Ronnie is bigger!


----------



## musclepump (Dec 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Gustavo is way smaller then Ronnie and his gut is terrible, and Ronnie's gut looks better and Ronnie is bigger!



It's people like you that cause bodybuilding to be all about mass instead of aesthetics. Bring back the golden era, bring back Zane! 

On you THEUNIT, For Shame!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 30, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> It's people like you that cause bodybuilding to be all about mass instead of aesthetics. Bring back the golden era, bring back Zane!
> 
> On you THEUNIT, For Shame!


Read the rules of the game again man, aesthetics my ass, it's called bodybuilding, it's not a figure contest  
If you like it so much, why don't you host the first ever male figure competition, maybe you would pay to see that instead of paying for the Mr.O. and then you can let Gustavo be the head judge because he ofcourse is the expert in aesthetics  

You can say whatever you want but Big Ron Coleman is the current Mr.Olympia and he doesn't care about the new guide lines, HE IS THE NEW GUIDE LINES. He is the standard that others follow, look at jay cutler look at Gustavo look at gunther look at dennis james, j. jackson, Dexter Jackson, or anyone else on the the O stage, there are only a few the have there own style and none of them made top-5 this year, so he's out there by himself and  with the shape and conditioning he brought this year you can't say that he has an ugly body or that he's just all about mass. He has a body that was ligthyears ahead of everyone for years and nw they are starting to catch up, but everytime they come close he changes his heading and they are always left stranded trying to figure out what went wrong and how he menaged to do it again, and he will keep on doing it until he thinks that it's enough and if that means 12 titels than it's 12 titels and there's nothing anyone can do about that.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2005)

Arnold did not use ANYWHERE near the amount of drugs that pros use today and you can STILL put his upper body up against the best pros of today.

I don't like where pro bodybuilding has ended up at all, yes we want mass, but I would MUCH rather watch Arnold pose, or even Lee Labrada, than Ronnie or Jay.


----------



## brogers (Dec 30, 2005)

I've seen his video, he seems like a pretty nice guy.  I hope he does well.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 31, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Arnold did not use ANYWHERE near the amount of drugs that pros use today and you can STILL put his upper body up against the best pros of today.
> 
> I don't like where pro bodybuilding has ended up at all, yes we want mass, but I would MUCH rather watch Arnold pose, or even Lee Labrada, than Ronnie or Jay.


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Arnold did not use ANYWHERE near the amount of drugs that pros use today and you can STILL put his upper body up against the best pros of today.
> 
> I don't like where pro bodybuilding has ended up at all, yes we want mass, but I would MUCH rather watch Arnold pose, or even Lee Labrada, than Ronnie or Jay.




AMEN!  Jay and Ronnie are just too amorphous.  There isn't much that I admire in their physiques.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 31, 2005)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> AMEN!  Jay and Ronnie are just too amorphous.  There isn't much that I admire in their physiques.


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>




They are HUGE, and anybody needs to respect that.  But they don't have any nice 'lines'.  

IMHO, I see them(and most current bodybuilders) as more like a really fast car... that has no class or soul.  (like the recent GTO).


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2006)

I have seen more pro bodybuilders guest pose over the past 15 years than I can remember, but not one, including Ronnie and Jay who I have seen, compares to when I saw Lee Labrada guest pose.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 1, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I have seen more pro bodybuilders guest pose over the past 15 years than I can remember, but not one, including Ronnie and Jay who I have seen, compares to when I saw Lee Labrada guest pose.


In a way you are right, but not in the way of that they can't pose properly, because I've seen them pose both of them and they can pose like Labrada, look at last years Olympia, right at the verry end they start to pose good, and that's to bad but that's the way it goes nowadays, but the problem is that none of the top-50 guys do that, acctually almost none of them and I simply don't know why, because if none of them do it, why is that what has changed over the last 10 years or so? insulin, HGH and Myostatin blockers can't make you pose differently, they can make you bigger but even the little guys, none of them pose like that either.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 1, 2006)

Melvin rocks at posing!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 1, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Melvin rocks at posing!


No he doesn't! he is a good dancer with a lot of good moves.


----------



## Mags (Jan 3, 2006)

Its all about aesthetics. Although its debatable as to the amounts of drugs he used and the types, but Flex Wheeler boasted 22 inch guns, a huge back, sick quads/hams and calves (his quad sweep looks like they're off a comic book character for god's sake) and all that fitted together into a skinny ripped midsection and 28 inch waist. He had the height, mass, taper and X frame as well as the title 'sultan of symmetry'. He should've beaten Dorian at least once to get the olympia. That is what bb is about- genetics and mass, but it must look right too. Hopefully the likes of Martinez can still bring that back. Ronnie is truly massive, but hes too short and just a hulk. As for Gustavo, he too is huge, but like Ruhl, pulls it off alittle better than coleman IMO.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> In a way you are right, but not in the way of that they can't pose properly, because I've seen them pose both of them and they can pose like Labrada, look at last years Olympia, right at the verry end they start to pose good, and that's to bad but that's the way it goes nowadays, but the problem is that none of the top-50 guys do that, acctually almost none of them and I simply don't know why, because if none of them do it, why is that what has changed over the last 10 years or so? insulin, HGH and Myostatin blockers can't make you pose differently, they can make you bigger but even the little guys, none of them pose like that either.



my point was that Lee Labrada looked the way I think a bodybuilder should look and he knew how to present his physique, not to mention he had custom posing music and a very well choreographed routine. All of the guest posers I see today just come out and act stupid, and 9 times out of ten they look like fat slobs.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 4, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> my point was that Lee Labrada looked the way I think a bodybuilder should look and he knew how to present his physique, not to mention he had custom posing music and a very well choreographed routine. All of the guest posers I see today just come out and act stupid, and 9 times out of ten they look like fat slobs.


Yeah he did put a lot more time and effort in his posing than a lot of guys today


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 4, 2006)

I hope he kicks ass...


----------

